# Diy contest here!!!!!!!!



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

good day every one.. we have noticed that there are a ton of great DIYers here and would like to give every one a chance to show off their skills. so starting on September 1, 2010 we would like to start a competition for DIY projects.
the winner will be showcased in the monthly Tropical Fish Keeping news letter. 
the Rules are simple:

1) create a DIY thread with clear details on your project (pictures always help!!)

2) Create a reply to this thread that gives a brief description of your project and include a link to your thread.

3) after the entry period is over Vote for your favorite DIY project!!!

to be clear we would like members to have done the project them selves. while we know many of the DIY ideas come from the internet we do not want anything copy and pasted from another source, after all this is about your experience not some one else. Every project requires a special something to make it work and a plan on line does not generally go over some of the finer details.....

for this competition submissions will be excepted from September 1, 2010 until October 31.2010. 
voting will begin on November 1, 2010 until November15, 2010
the winner will be announced no later than November 17, 2010
and showcased in the October news letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*between now and the start of the contest replies will be taken to hear your feed back on this competition the day before submissions are allowed all other replies and conversation will be removed from this thread by the Moderating team..... further conversations about the contest are here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/talk-about-diy-contest-52190/*


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

this is an all in one 10 gallon tank i made for a member her on TFK... it was a lot of fun to make this tank and in the future i may do more of them ....

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/10-gallon-all-one-51284/


----------



## greenkiwi (Sep 16, 2010)

I just posted my DIY IKEA vase aquarium. Please check it out here.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-ikea-vase-aquarium-contest-work-51731/


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

I will be buliding a Canister filter for my new 29 gal tank

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-canister-filter-52144/


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

My entry - turning a crusty old used 67 gallon aquarium into a new home for some fish.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/67-gallon-tank-project-51205/


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

*DIY - 110 gal + 55 gal refuge*

Well then, I just started this in time.. as well... totally came to the site for some assistance and reviewing before I put it together.


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-110g-w-55g-refuge-52477/


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a Guide/DIY on setting up a soil-substrate planted aquaium..
No ferts
No co2
No filtration
Medium light
Happy fish and Lots of plant growth

Soil Substrate planted tank-
Part 1 (Planning)
Part 2(The Build)

Another topic showing the fast growth achieved in another tank-

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/lots-growth-54069/


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Voting is open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

VOTING OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

really only 6 votes???? spread the word we need voters and next contest participants !!! comments or questions here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/talk-about-diy-contest-52190/newmessage/


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

13 have voted .. cast yours now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Everyone who submitted rocks! It's hard to pick just one of you but alas.... I have cast my single vote.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats to Greenkiwi. The obvious winner with a great DIY project!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this thread is now closed and the new contest will be posted later this evening... Greenkiwi you DIY project will be showcased in the monthly news letter from TFK!!!!!!!!!!!!! good job and every one continue to folow our DIYers great projects....


----------

